# Motor Mount for 18 foot Sotar ST raft



## Yukon77 (Jan 30, 2013)

Would like to hear from anyone who has used a small outboard on an 18 foot ST Sotar Raft. Obstacle is that the tubes are 24 inches and it has a 14 inch rise - making the top of the end tube to the floor a full 38 inches. 

Getting the prop down far enough, being able to comfortably reach the controls, and maintaining the ability to tilt the motor out of the water are issues I'm dealing with.

Anybody actually using an outboard on a raft with this kind of height would be most appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## lll100 (May 11, 2011)

I use the Cambridge mount on a Maravia 16' with 22" tubes. 36" to top of rear tube. Long shaft (20"?) tomatsu 6hp 4-stroke works great. Must let a bit of air out of rear chamber to get motor in water and I sit on top of the mount on a boat cushion. Works well as when need to row, the motor pops up to just half the prop in the water. Then I just move back to sitting on mount, fire up the motor and go.


----------



## jhintonharley (Feb 26, 2013)

*My outboard setup*

I use a tohatsu 6hp 4 stroke sailpro with a 25 in shaft. My mount is a clavey paddlesports rear tube mount. To this I mounted an adjustable mount which raises the motor 8 1/2 inches out of the water. The engine has a 3.1 gallon exteranl tank which is great. I have a NRS E-140, 14 foot self bailer with 29inches of kick. The set up is perfect. I have a suspended wood floor in the stern which makes a great motoring cockpit, or I mount it on the bow and motor stern first when I have passengers and gear in the rear. This setup will push a lot of rafts when needed for flatwater pushes in the wind on Cataract, Deso, Ruby Horsethief, Weswater. You get the pic. The adjutable mount lets me get my prop down as far as I need, then raise it well clear. It also gets the motor away from the raft tube.


----------

